# New MoYu puzzle - Aosu Yileng



## MOYU (May 6, 2014)

http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-35442-1-1.html


----------



## Audiophile (May 6, 2014)

god that was kind of unexpected. my wallet is ready for a V4 weilong or like a v3 Huanying. 
it does look like the aosu mech. 

Good news is good


----------



## MOYU (May 6, 2014)

it does look like the aosu mech. yes


----------



## zhangcy (May 6, 2014)

aosu yileng


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 6, 2014)

Yay.

Only unexpected if you have seen the 'New Puzzles of MoYu' thread.


----------



## Future Cuber (May 6, 2014)

what happened to the moyu 5x5


----------



## DoctorPepper (May 6, 2014)

Moyu skewb pls


----------



## ryanj92 (May 6, 2014)

Presumably this cube is out earlier because either:
a) the design is a derivative of their 4x4 design, and so didn't take long to make
b) it may have been planned before their other puzzles, and so it's arrived beforehand

There is already a tentative release date for the 5x5, be patient!


----------



## mati1242 (May 6, 2014)

I see Fisher 4x4


----------



## Paradox Cubing (May 6, 2014)

It's on Lightake for $63! Way overpriced. And yes it's an Aosu Fisher 4x4.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 6, 2014)

Was $63 on HK but that's just been dropped to $38.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 6, 2014)

mati1242 said:


> I see Fisher 4x4



omg omg omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## Chree (May 6, 2014)

I'm pretty interested in that clear blue plastic. But not really interested in this puzzle at all.


----------



## Blake4512 (May 6, 2014)

Soo tempting. I should probably get an Aosu first though.


----------



## liuyue (May 6, 2014)

*支持一下魔域，话说国内网站上我都不敢说话了，一不小心就会被喷。*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 6, 2014)

liuyue said:


> *支持一下魔域，话说国内网站上我都不敢说话了，一不小心就会被喷。*



square square square square for you too


----------



## kcl (May 6, 2014)

*MOYU new puzzle*






I died


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> big image
> I died


how do you take pictures with you phone/tablet?


----------



## AlexMaass (May 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I died


The third word seems to be moyu, I think that the "domestic websites saying I could not speak" seems to be talking about how that he doesn't know English or the website or something like that. 
So I badly predict he's saying that he supports Moyu and that he could not speak on this website in English.


----------



## Soren333 (May 6, 2014)

What kind of puzzle is this?


----------



## liuyue (May 7, 2014)

Sorry,I just said that I supported Moyu but I would not say this on any Chinese website.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 7, 2014)

Does MoYu translate too Demon? That's too cool.


----------



## Comicjosh (May 7, 2014)

Moyu companys' on fire! They're producing (estimate) almost a new product every month !!


----------



## Tom606060 (May 7, 2014)

38.99 on Cubezz


----------



## Audiophile (May 7, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> What kind of puzzle is this?



It's a 4x4x4 Fisher Cube


----------



## szalejot (May 7, 2014)

Interesting puzzle.
Do you solve it similar to 4x4x4 or are they totally different?


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 7, 2014)

Very similar to solving a 4x4 but with 4 super cube centres and an additional parity I think. (Centre swap could be required)


----------



## mati1242 (May 7, 2014)

You solve Fisher cube the same as 3x3 except the parity problems so I assume that you solve it similar to a 4x4.


----------



## brian724080 (May 7, 2014)

I wonder if the turning quality would resemble the AoSu.


----------



## Lid (May 7, 2014)

hknowstore has it for a more normal price.


----------



## cubemenot (May 9, 2014)

*NEW Moyu Aosu 4x4 Fisher Cube*

Check out this new Moyu Beast. It's a 4x4 Fisher Cube but made with the Aosu's Core. Would you buy it?


----------



## mati1242 (May 9, 2014)

The cube looks like it would be interesting to solve just like a fisher 3x3.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 9, 2014)

you say aosu wierdly, like ay-uh-su


----------

